# My Newfoundland at 6 months



## NewfoundlandOwner (Dec 22, 2011)

Ozzy is 6 and 1/2 months old, weighs in at 105 lbs and is 27 inches at the shoulders. I've read that 28 inches at the shoulders is the average height for an adult Newfie, so he's a beast. His head and paws are just huge. Luckily for me, he's a prime example of the "Gentle Giant" Newfoundlands are supposed to be. He's sweet, tolerant of just about anything, and greets new people and dogs without aggression or nervousness. I got really lucky to have him in my family. I just can't believe how fast he grew! Yes, both his parents are huge, and his mother is from a German line that is larger and stronger than average, but still! I'm friends with the breeder I got him from, and visit frequently. I get to play with both Ozzy's parents, and they're extremely cool. 

If anyone here has a Newfie, could you tell me how big and tall yours was at 6 months? Mine might require his own zip code soon. I also added Murphy, a Landseer Newfie to my family, and he's been a great friend to Ozzy. They're inseparable. You can see him to the side of Ozzy in this video:






Don't worry - that cart is balanced so that it weighs next to nothing, and Ozzy only pulled it for about 1 minute. I'm aware that he shouldn't be pulling any significant weight for quite awhile. Just for reference, this next video is of Ozzy just 4 months ago:






That was when he first came home. Since then my wife and I had to knock out a wall to install a door for the Newfies to use. Darned windows were too low for a giant doggie door. We also bought several Soggy Doggy mats, because our wood floor was starting to feel the love from the water dripping off Ozzy and Murphy when they drank. This worked out pretty well. Still working on counter-surfing, but we'll get there.


----------



## NaturalBornGuardians (Apr 16, 2012)

Love Big pups.

My Boz pup is 5.5 months old and 28.5 inches, and 90 pounds. 









Your Newfie has some paws on him. 
Like I said, I love the big boys.
Great dog. Congrats!!


----------



## hargyle (Mar 21, 2012)

yes! hes like a little bear! ... well now a medium bear. Very sweet


----------



## NewfoundlandOwner (Dec 22, 2011)

NaturalBornGuardians said:


> Love Big pups.
> 
> My Boz pup is 5.5 months old and 28.5 inches, and 90 pounds.
> 
> ...


Your Boz's are beautiful! I've looked into them before, and one day would love to bring one into my home (but I'm all filled up at Hotel Dog right now).


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

My aunt and grandma have had newfies! My grandma's was a landseer named Mouse, but she adopted Mouse when she (the dog, not my grandma) was already elderly and she (the dog)has since passed. My aunt had two, one named Beauregard and one named Winifred. Beau passed recently from bone cancer but they still have Winnie, who is 9 years old. Here are some pictures of Winnie:


In the backyard being followed by one of their pugs:









Sitting next to the kitchen table:









They're really sweet dogs! I don't have many pictures of them since they live 12 hours away. The ones I posted are from my uncle's facebook. I've acutally thought about getting one because they're just so sweet, but I think I'm more of a husky person. We'll see, though. I may get one in the future.


----------

